# Agnolotti (or Ravioli) al Burro e Salvia



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 14, 2012)

Piemonte and Valle D´Asti are hauntingly intoxicating and seductive provinces of Italia to dine and wine. My original Agnolotti Recipe, which are half moon shaped ravioli is filled with white or black truffles, however, here is a simple alternative. 


Agnolotti ( Or Ravioli ) al Burro e Salvia 

Half Moon shaped Cookie Cutters 
2 tsps evoo
8 ounces ground beef 
4 oz. ground veal or pork 
1/2 cup finely chopped spinach leaves ( or Swiss Chard ) 
1 cup freshly grated Parmesan 
1 large egg
*** A quick way to do: 84 wonton wrappers ( or a simple Pasta Dough from Kadesma on Post Called Parm in Pasta Dough ) 
1 1/2 sticks of butter
3 tblsps of fresh sage or 1 tblsp dried sage 

1. heat evoo in heavy large skillet over medium high heat
2. add beef and / or veal or pork
3. sauté until brown about 3 mins.
4. add spinach or Swiss chard until wilted and liquid evaporated 3 mins.
5. let cool
6. lightly flour a baking sheet and arrange 12 wonton wrappers on work surface
7. spoon 1 teaspoon of the filling in centre of each wonton.
8. brush edges with water and fold each wrapper in half, forming triangle and press edges together
9. using a cookie cutter, cut edges to form the half moon.
10. repeat with remaining wonton wrappers or dough
11. melt butter in heavy medium skillet and over low heat and add sage
12. work in batches and cook the agnoletti in boiled salted water until just firm to bite and tender - 3 mins.
13. using slotted spoon transfer the agnoletti or ravioli to shallow soup bowls and spoon sage butter over and serve with Pecorino or Parmesan freshly grated ...

Crusty bread and a lovely red wine ... or Prosecco ... 

Enjoy.
Written and Prepared by: Margi Cintrano.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 14, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Piemonte and Valle D´Asti are hauntingly intoxicating and seductive provinces of Italia to dine and wine. My original Agnolotti Recipe, which are half moon shaped ravioli is filled with white or black truffles, however, here is a simple alternative.
> 
> 
> Agnolotti ( Or Ravioli ) al Burro e Salvia
> ...


This sounds perfect for my family. It's been ages since we made Noni's ravioli this should be perfect for us.
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 14, 2012)

I imagine they could be fried too.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 14, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I imagine they could be fried too.


I would think so Z I love fried rav's.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 14, 2012)

Brilliant, I'm copying this down. Thanks, Margi!


----------

